# Down Time 9th April 2009



## Reptile Forums (Jan 18, 2007)

Apologies for the down time this morning.

The server crash was due to a partition on the server becoming full with data, due to another issue which is now resolved. At 3am this morning when the server tried to back up important data it was unable due to the full partition and closed down.

Normally I would be about to fix it immediately, but have been away on a training course this week. There should not be any future problems with this particular issue.

Sorry, once again for the inconvenience.


----------

